# Probleme de firewire



## chipchipe (3 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Es- ce quelqu'un a déja rencontré ce probleme:
J'ai 2 ports firwire sur mon PWG4MDD et depuis peu dans les infos du mac j'ai ecrit ceci:
Impossible de répertorier les périphériques FireWire. En rouge.

Es-ce mes ports sont mort?

Merci d'avance


----------



## djm (3 Février 2008)

Très possible que


----------



## chipchipe (5 Février 2008)

Bon ,voila que ça remarche ,mais pas toujours!:mouais:Ca fait yoyo

Es-ce que cela ne viendrait pas de Léopard car je tourne depuis peu avec.


----------



## djm (6 Février 2008)

essaie de voir les infos système avec un périphérique firewire connecté à la fois.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2008)

Problème aussi pour moi depuis hier sur mon iMac G5. Seuls sont reconnus mes périphériques alimentés par une prise de courant. Mon iSight n'est plus détectée par exemple.

Ports morts, ou à moitié?


----------



## Invité (15 Février 2008)

Pour les problèmes de port Firewire.
Apple conseille toujours un reset PMU ou SMU (en fonction de l'ordi) pour voir si le problème persiste après.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Pour les problèmes de port Firewire.
> Apple conseille toujours un reset PMU ou SMU (en fonction de l'ordi) pour voir si le problème persiste après.



Ça n'a rien changé. 

Je me suis rendu compte qu'en montant mon PowerBook G4 (branché sur le secteur) en mode Target sur mon iMac G5, et bien mon iSight était détectée. A croire que mes ports FireWire ne sont plus assez alimentés par la seule alimentation de l'iMac.


----------



## kfbres (23 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

problème identique.
Rien de nouveau de votre côté ?


----------



## philo (23 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai aussi un G4 MDD (1,25Ghz) et lonnnngtemps je n'ai pas pu utiliser les ports FW, ça refusait de monter quoi que ce soit, et bien évidemment il n'était plus sous garantie qd je l'ai découvert.
Bref, j'ai opté pour une carte pci FW et ça a marché nickel!
puis récemment j'ai eu des soucis, j'ai viré la carte pci FW et par un miracle, les ports fw natifs remarchaient... 
Bref au vu de ton cas, je te conseillerais d'intaller une carte pci FW, comme ça ce sera réglé, ce n'est pas très cher (genre entre 30 et 40 euros selon le nb de ports et la marque).
De plus j'ai remarqué que le débit était bien meilleur sur la carte que sur les ports natifs (surtout dans le sens externe vers ordi).
Sinon, je pense effectivement que tes ports ont grillé, apparemment c'est très fréquent sur les G4 (surtout si on avait pour habitude de plugger et déplugger à chaud).
Tu as tenté un reset de pmu?
un reset de la PRAM?

NB pour les pb de port firewire il suffit parfois d'éteindre le mac, de débrancher l'alim, deplugger les périphériques FW, attendre 10 min, puis tout rebrancher et rallumer, mais vu le message en rouge il est fort possible que tes ports soient morts...


----------

